# What"s the key to monster buds?



## jjsunderground (Dec 28, 2007)

my best guess is growers use more light. bigger pots. and mega meals. is it possible that growers may be using maybe two or three 1000 watt bulbs together? who knows........monster bud growers how do you do it? 


im comfortable with 50 grams a plant. peace out stoners! 


:stuff-1125699181_i_​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 28, 2007)

last place..LOL


----------



## Growdude (Dec 29, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> my best guess is growers use more light. bigger pots. and mega meals. is it possible that growers may be using maybe two or three 1000 watt bulbs together? who knows........monster bud growers how do you do it?​
> 
> 
> im comfortable with 50 grams a plant. peace out stoners!​
> ...


 
If you want monster cola's dont do any LST or topping, I also removed some lower branches.
I did not give mine any extra nutes or even CO2. I had over 800 watts in a 2x5 grow area.

Here is a link to the grow if anyone missed it.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13213


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2007)

The 3 things that make the most difference
1) strain (genetics)
2) light (max)
3) healthy growth (nutes, ph, water)


----------

